# Sage Barista Pressure problem



## intotheworld (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi Everyone

I have a pressure problem with my coffee machine. Tired many coffee beans all setting from corse to fine

Also from inside i change to settings(default was 6 i turned 5-4-3-7) to but didnt change anything.

Thanks


----------

